# Are these signs of twins?



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies I'm sure this question is asked tons in this thread & I'm sure many ladies always think it could be twins before they have a an ultrasound BUT this is my 5th pregnancy and sooooo different from the rest.

I am really sensitive to heightened HCG and I am always miserable with bad sickness with girls and with my boys it's mild nausea but this time I am suffering badly, I can't eat, I can only stomach little amounts of food, I have no energy, I started feeling sick before I was 4 weeks pregnant and I am now 8, it's getting worse by the day and I woke up this morning being extreamly sick, I can't even have a drink without it coming back up...

I have the sorest boobs and really bad headaches, I'm extreamly exhausted and it's so hard trying to look after 3 other children and do the house hold chores..

This time round my symptoms are so extreme and this is what has got me questioning twins. 

My uterus is already above my pelvic bone too.

I have a scan booked in for Sunday so will see


----------



## gezimmom

You sound like me! My scan is next Wednesday. I have been lurking in this forum for someone to ask this exact question. Haha. 
Update after your scan!


----------



## HappiestMom

Well I had frat twin boys...obvious bfp at 8-9dpo...no ms just aversions...sore boobs but nothing crazy...sense of smell very heightened but mine is annoyingly good anyway lol...very emotional...and exhausted....

with my single girl..bfp at 11dpo super faint... I had horrid boobs...acne...oily hair...sense of smell...exhausted and horrible MS till 16 weeks... so really no way to tell based on symptoms in my opinion but good luck and def update us


----------



## gezimmom

Is your scan today? Hope everything goes well!


----------



## HappiestMom

Oh yeah. Any updates ?


----------



## Koifish

Well I'd imagine you know if it is now, but I'll add anyways.

I thought my twin pregnancy was going to be my only and it would be the worst experience between bad ms and horrid food aversion with sore boobs. Nope my current pregnancy is way worse on ms (5-14weeks with the twins, over 16weeks now and still bad ms) tiredness, sense of smell, sore boobs and random pains, this singleton pregnancy I have decided is worse then my twins were. It's definitely very different this time but I think all pregnancys are. I don't think symptoms is a good way to tell if twins or not. Hope your scan went well!!


----------



## gezimmom

Mine is definitely a singleton (my doctor checked very well because my uterus was always little large). Just normal third pregnancy stretching and sickness! I hope OP comes on and updates!


----------



## 2have4kids

I had twins and was no more sick than with my singleton (just a bit sensitive to sugary high carb foods like crackers, bread, sweets etc). In each I aleays ate protein first and with each meal as it doesn&#8217;t allow blood sugar to spike causing ms. With my first I couldn&#8217;t stand the smell of fish, it would send me heaving (poor dh is a fish n chips fanatic). Twin pregnancy had me craving fish, go figure! I think each is different and you have to learn what sets you off or how to control it.


----------



## AngelNoelle

My hpt result came super fast with the BFP even before the test line showed up. I was about 10 days late for AF. It took me so long to test because I am 41 and had given up on being gifted with my rainbow baby. I had a chemical in 2011 and before that, the last time I was pregnant was in the late 90s, with my now 20 year old daughter. So... I don't get prego easily, and at this age I thought I was in early menopause and did a test just to see what was up. 

Fast forward a week and I had a trans v ultrasound at the ER, due to some light spotting, and they found two fluid filled sacs in my uterus, but it was too early (too small) to see what was in them. So I did my hcg test that day and another one 48 hours (to the hour) later. Results: My doctor told me they expect, for a normal pregnancy, that my level would increase around 1,700. But mine increased 8,000.

So between the trans v ultrasound results and the hcg results I am in good standing for twins. I have an ultrasound on Monday the 18th and should get my results to confirm on Tuesday. Fingers crossed! This is my last chance and I'd love to have twins!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

She isnt having twins..found other posts....she just never updated..


----------

